# Emails



## shpj4 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a question about why I get emails regarding the Word Association Game since I have not played it in at least the last 3 to 6 months.

I would really like the emails to stop.

Thank you.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 19, 2007)

Think you have to edit your options, or contact a Mod, they can do it for you.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah, it`s probably a thread you`ve subscribed to by accident.
it will be an option in one the subs listed in the left hand column in your USER CP.
that`s found in the blue bar 4`th one across from Portal at the top of this screen 

EDIT: it`s in Edit Options, second box down (in that second box down) called Messages and Notification. you need to select : Do Not Subscribe.

that should fix it


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2007)

Even though I have selected do not subscribe to any threads, I still get subscribed now and then (against my will! lol).  I just go to User CP and unsubscribe from them.  Jill, if you subscribed to any threads in the past, it doesn't matter how long it has been since you have posted.  As long as you are subscribed you will get emails whenever anyone posts to it.

 Barbara


----------

